# Need A Dress To Cover My Beellllyy!



## MzEmo (May 9, 2007)

hey everyone. prom is coming up real soon and i dont have any idea what kind of dresses look good on my because my stomach is sorta.. how do you put it.. HUGE? so i need your guys' help to show me what styles are good for a big girl. this is really important to me i would appreciate the help if any. THANKS A LOT!


----------



## stephbunny (May 9, 2007)

empire waists are very flattering if you're feeling uncomfortable about your middle section!

plus, they are really popular right now! i'm sure you would have no trouble finding a dress with an empire waist.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 9, 2007)

I second empire waists or anything with a full skirt and high waist.


----------



## lipshock (May 9, 2007)

Definitely agree with the empire waists and full skirts.

Good luck with the dress search!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 9, 2007)

Empire waist with a full skirt but be careful not to get one that looks like it is a maternity dress. I have one of those and Everytime I wear it i feel prego. lol


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 9, 2007)

A corset ball gown, bigger girls make corsets look GOOD


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

halter! it sucks you in and pulls ur tatas up!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2007)

The girls above gave you the perfect advice. If you want other options I say strapless and fitted but not tight. Maybe something to clearly define your waist at the smallest/thinnest part and the rest a bit more free flowing? Or something that is shirred on the sides or scrunches up to conceal any tummy. Other good ideas are draw your attention to your face... because honestly most formal dresses stop mattering after the waist (some are all about the bottom but hardly any are about the middle)- so look for something with a good neckline or shows cleavage or accessories correctly to draw the eyes up. Also material- stay away from clingy, stretchy, satiny. Typical advice like avoid patterns, stay in darker colors and I think most important its about the fit- pick something out soon so you can have it tailored if necessary. Other tricks are choosing a v neck line to sort of cut through a bigger torso to maker your body look leaner or a short dress to maker your legs look longer.

I always look for my inspiration from plus size models or catalogs- I'm not a plus size but I figure if it works and slims someone considered plus size it has do wonders for my bigger bones.

http://davidsbridal.com/party_dresse...&prodgroup=198

http://davidsbridal.com/social_dress...7&prodgroup=54

http://www.davidsprom.com/dresses_de...=19&p=3&s=4208

http://www.davidsprom.com/dresses_de...=19&p=4&s=4619

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2934320/...bo=6007112&P=1

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2923130/...bo=6007316&P=2

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2873284/...bo=6007316&P=2

http://www.bestpromdresses.com/shop/jovani_10681250.htm

http://www.bestpromdresses.com/shop/..._195627225.htm

http://www.bestpromdresses.com/shop/jovani_11741200.htm

http://www.bestpromdresses.com/shop/faviana_5801.htm

http://www.bestpromdresses.com/shop/jovani_11722260.htm


http://www.absstyle.com/nshop/produc...es&prod  uctid[]=AS-858DM53&startColor[]=RED&dept=536&category=

http://www.absstyle.com/nshop/produc...es&prod  uctid[]=AS-8A85761&startColor[]=SCA&dept=536&category=

http://www.absstyle.com/nshop/produc...es&producti  d[]=AS-8Q74M21&startColor[]=BLK&dept=536&category=evening

I know it's a lot of links- sorry you all! But hopefully you will get an idea =) Best of luck finding a dress- this is the most exciting and stressful part all in one.


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tubachick02* 

 
_A corset ball gown, bigger girls make corsets look GOOD_

 
Totally, and if your are larger in the chest and need some security find one that has straps. I strongly recommend Jessica McClintock dresses. Most of them come in sizes up to 22 I think and are ball gown skirts. They are reasonably priced as well.

Goodluck!


----------



## MzEmo (May 13, 2007)

i got my dress guys!!!!! im so happy. thats the dress but instead of gold they had turqouise at the store. i know i should have gotten a dark color but honestly thismademe look like a princess. =] and i got some kind of bodyshaper underwear and corset thingy so it downsized  my dresses by 2 sizes
http://www.jessicamcclintock.com/web...3462&langId=-1

what kind of stuff would look good with it? like acessories and sweaters..       i have black leather peep toes heels thati was planning to wear cus i only wore them once but do u think it would look weird?


----------



## Odette (May 14, 2007)

With a dress that delicate I'd wear something open toe with a delicate heel. You can still go with black shoes and accessories maybe something that has jet beading on it that looks vintage. Another option would be to try metalic accessories, go with muted gold or bronze.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 14, 2007)

thats suuuch a pretty dress!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2007)

Oohh it's really pretty! And I'm glad you picked out the color you wanted! Yeah I would really say you should choose more delicate shoes- how deep is your turquoise or is on the paler side? I think it's a really versatile dress... I would concentrate on earrings if your hair will be up or bracelets/rings if it will be down. Honestly, I would leave the neckline as it is...maybe a simple necklace that has meaning to you to accent it.


----------

